# Hyperthermia but isn't - possible virus - thoughts?



## RedBlanketRunner (Apr 12, 2020)

I've noticed this condition probably more than 30 times. Since it happened to me a week ago I've gone looking for clues.

Hot day ~100 F. Feeling fine then within five minutes, light headed, anxiety, slight nausea then malaise. General intestinal discomfort. Drank about 20 oz cold water and kicked back in the shade. Anxiety and very restless.
Took vitals. Normal except fever of almost 100 F. Within one hour from onset only intestinal discomfort, anxiety and the malaise. Temperature down to 99.
After another hour temperature was normal, vitals all normal, just the malaise and intestinal discomfort. Minor muscle and joint aches developed late in the afternoon.

I realized my symptoms were pretty much identical to numerous other persons. About 6 hours after onset I went and had a blood draw. Symptoms remained the next morning so I went to confer with my doc. Chem panel normal he had a CBC done.  The malaise and aches gradually diminished during the day. Consulted him again that evening. Slightly elevated white count but otherwise everything normal. My vitals had not altered to any degree from my first taking them.
Next day I was feeling fine again.

Checking my old records I did a med call on a friend several years ago. His symptoms and time frame were identical. I had encountered the same syndrome at various stages in numerous other people over the years. Consulting two docs they both drew a blank. The doc I consulted this time is a tropical communicable disease specialist. He said the impression he had was it was one of those dozens of viruses that are suspected to exist but unlikely to ever be fully described. He suggested I ask around and gather any info I could as well as consulting health care providers I knew. Pursue the possibility of getting enough anecdotal evidence to ballpark the condition.

Thoughts? Impressions? Ideas of tests that could be performed? Since I've peaked that docs interest I'm going to bounce everything I find off him.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 12, 2020)

As a forum rule we do not offer medical advise. Seek out assistance from your primary care.


----------



## MMiz (Apr 12, 2020)

/Thread.


----------

